#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Буддийская академия / Еше Другпа / Саньяс Фрейд — самозванцы

## Yagmort

Хочу предостеречь новичков, интересующихся тибетским буддизмом, что человек под именем Еше Другпа - самозванец и мошенник, а созданная им "Буддийская электронная академия" является профанацией. Этот человек порочит Дхарму. Он не имеет никакого отношения к традиции Друкпа Кагью, а также к любым другим традициям тибетского буддизма, к которым он хочет "примазаться", делая публикации и переводы и пытаясь выдавать себя за ламу/учителя/духовного мастера.


 


Некоторые ссылки, связанные с Еше Другпа:

http://vk.com/eshedrugpadrubchenpa - профиль vk

http://vk.com/drukpakagyu

http://vk.com/shakyashridruk

http://vk.com/shakyashridrukpa

http://vk.com/uchitelikagyu


https://eshedrugpa.wordpress.com/

https://drukparussia.wordpress.com/

https://buddhismacademy.wordpress.com/


http://vk.com/drubponnyonpanorbu - ещё один профиль со сслыками на вымышленную традицию "нангпа-кагью". По всей видимости, это второй участник "Буддийской Электронной Академии" под именем Глеб Шутов.


http://vk.com/tulkudrukpa

http://vk.com/nyonpanorbuche

http://vk.com/drukpakuynleg

https://nangpakagyu.wordpress.com/


Еше Друг ведёт публичные страницы Гьялванг Друкпа и Туксе Ринпоче "вконтакте" без ведома их "законных обладателей".

http://vk.com/drukpathuksey 

http://vk.com/gyalwangdrukpa

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Фил

"Слава" настигла Глеба!

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.02.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post740813

----------

Yagmort (11.02.2016)

----------


## Таб Шераб

При этом Глеб активно отказывается от всякой связи с данным "тулкой", хотя сам в друзьях у каждого его "излучения")))

----------


## Шенпен

> При этом Глеб активно отказывается от всякой связи с данным "тулкой", хотя сам в друзьях у каждого его "излучения")))


Он не отказывается. Я призывал его это сделать, но он не внял.  :Cry:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Судя по юзерпику, Ньонпа Норбу это не Шутов.

----------


## Фил

Глеб как Хайдеггер, который не захотел выходить из НСДАП.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Судя по юзерпику, Ньонпа Норбу это не Шутов.


Это страница судя по всему тогоже Саньяс Фрейда с Болгарии. Глеб там, просто в друзьях )
А фотки болгарин мог какие угодно из сети взять и выложить.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Кто-то опять делает этому сайту рекламу и пытается уличить меня в неких порочащих связях. Что удивительно, происходит это во второй раз после того,как я указал одному эмоциональному тхеравадинскому шаманере на недопустимость оскорбления традиционной для России ветви буддизма https://vk.com/id8548609?w=wall8548609_9511  :Smilie: 

Какие-то "хинаянские" уши торчат за попытками рассорить представителей тибетского буддизма между собой, не кажется?

А так, буддизму все кто не лень учат сейчас, мне в личку часто пишут странные личности и предлагают "научить первоначальному буддизме и йоге". Ньонпа Норбу- это не я. А в друзьях у меня всякие люди есть- больше двух тысяч человек. Люди просятся. я добавляю, мне не жалко. Следить за каждым из них мне как-то недосуг. 

В общем, если Ягморт так переживает по поводу Саньяса Фрейда, он может навести справки у Гъялванга Другпы насчет этого человека- имеет  ли Саньяс Фрейд отношение к традиции Друкпа Кагью и официальный ответ выложить публично. Делов-то. А всякие возмущенные ахи и охи только делают рекламу.

----------

Вольдемар (09.02.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Фил (09.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если взять выборку учителей по критерию уважения к ЕСДЛ, то среди неуважающих окажутся как раз сомнительные общины с неоднозначной репутацией. Возможно, это случайно так получается, и показатель совершенно необоснован, но он работает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (21.02.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если взять выборку учителей по критерию уважения к ЕСДЛ, то среди неуважающих окажутся как раз сомнительные общины с неоднозначной репутацией. Возможно, это случайно так получается, и показатель совершенно необоснован, но он работает.


Скорее всего не случайно. На данный момент практически все линии Учений тибетского буддизма, проходят прямо или опосредственно через ЕСДЛ Тензин Гьяцо.
Поэтому даже Учителя не поддерживающие те или иные взгляды или действия  ЕСДЛ, не опускаются до неуважения и оскорблений. 

Прямое высказывание неуважения и оскорблений, имхо, как раз и свидетельствует о сомнительности наличия связи с тиб. линиями.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Руки прочь от Глеба))) Мы ЕШЕ ДРУГПУ / САНЬЯСА ФРЕЙДА видели во всей красе несколько последних лет на разных сайтах. Неужели можно вообще как-то воспринимать его всерьез, как какого-то гуру? Да полно вам. Он во многих группах того же вконтакте удален за наглость и грубую речь. 

Ну, что имена чужие марает - это не дело.

А уж "буддийская академия" - это вообще не смешно по уровню предлагаемого обучения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (09.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Нет всё таки я прав или не прав?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет всё таки ?


Судя по тому, что у Ньопа Норбу сайт на wordpress и по стилю-содержанию что и у Еше Другпы\Саньяса Фрейда, а также в контактах есть только запись Болгария, София, Россия, Москва - это одно и тоже лицо.

----------

Yagmort (11.02.2016), Гъелкапри Мепа (21.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2016)

----------


## Yagmort

Глеб, Вы прямо заявлены, как второй учитель "буддийской электронной академии". Так что, даже если Вы не Ньонпа Норбу - за что приношу Вам свои  извинения - то, в любом случае, имеет к Еше Другпа самое ближайшее и непосредственное отношение. Поэтому Ваши попытки прикрыться происками каких-то хинаянцев не адекватны. Я принимал Прибежище в традиции Друкпа и к хинаяне отношения не имею. Вот Вы радеете за "недопустимость оскорбления традиционной для России ветви буддизма" - но Вас не оскорбляет ни деятельность Еше Другпа, ни Ваша причастность к ней.
Приведённых Дубининым и Владимиром Николаевичем для полноты картины ссылок достаточно, чтобы любому интересующемуся составить своё мнение о "буддийской электронной академии".

P.S. А вот зря поменяли название темы. Речь ведь была не только о Еше Другпа, но и о "буддийской электронной академии"

----------

Паньянатта Армениавэ (11.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, Вы прямо заявлены, как второй учитель "буддийской электронной академии". Так что, даже если Вы не Ньонпа Норбу - за что приношу Вам свои  извинения - то, в любом случае, имеет к Еше Другпа самое ближайшее и непосредственное отношение. Поэтому Ваши попытки прикрыться происками каких-то хинаянцев не адекватны. Я принимал Прибежище в традиции Друкпа и к хинаяне отношения не имею. Вот Вы радеете за "недопустимость оскорбления традиционной для России ветви буддизма" - но Вас не оскорбляет ни деятельность Еше Другпа, ни Ваша причастность к ней.
> Приведённых Дубининым и Владимиром Николаевичем для полноты картины ссылок достаточно, чтобы любому интересующемуся составить своё мнение о "буддийской электронной академии".
> 
> P.S. А вот зря поменяли название темы. Речь ведь была не только о Еше Другпа, но и о "буддийской электронной академии"


1.Когда я в последний раз заходил на обсуждаемый сайт, я был там уже "разжалован" до уровня консультанта или что-то вроде того, т.е. упоминался не как какой-то учитель. То есть, как я помню, я там не был указан в роли "учителя". А Вы пишете, что я там, якобы, "второй учитель". 

2. Если Вы последователь Друкпа Кагью и полагаете, что Саньяс Фрейд безосновательно заявляет о своей причастности к этой линии, то делайте запрос к главе линии, и сами разбирайтесь, потом можете официальный ответ Гъялванга Друкпы разместить на форуме или на Вашем сайте. Мне разборки по поводу того, кто относится, а кто не относится к ДК, уж простите, неинтересны.  

3.Докажите наличие моего участие в в деятельности упомянутого человека, кроме того, что там висит ссылка на мой аккаунт. Этак там могла бы быть ссылка и на Вашу страничку и на страничку любого человека. Законодательно нельзя запретить кому-то вписывать свое имя на сайт- вот, на Тхеравада.ру в разделе "мирян-буддистов" отчего-то фигурирует покойный В. Н. Топоров, который буддистом не был. Сомневаюсь, что администратор сайта Тхеравада.ру спрашивал разрешения у родных Топорова. Мои имя и фамилия еще на куче разных сайтов висят, как я уже говорил, на сайте одного бурятского дацана меня отчего-то упоминают в качестве хинаяниста. Мне некогда рыскать по всему Интернету и выискивать диффамации в мой адрес.

4. И еще - откуда такая уверенность, что обсуждаемый товарищ 


> не имеет никакого отношения к традиции Друкпа Кагью, а также к любым другим традициям тибетского буддизма, к которым он хочет "примазаться"


?
Вы знакомы с ним лично, лично знаете, что он не имеет отношения ни к одной тибетской традиции, не получал посвящений и не учился у учителей тибетского буддизма?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Еше убрал вроде критику Далай ламы хоть это уже хорошо  уже плюс.

----------


## Casik

А зачем делать ему тут рекламу?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Могу конечно ошибаться, но судя по всему он на форуме немного пытался общаться, заблокирован за флуд
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post701020

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы чего, всерьез ЕСДЛ сравниваете и Саньяса?)))) Его Святейшество, между прочим - (оставим его политические урегулирования в сторону мира на благо всех ЖС), крайне ученый человек и реализованный практик. И это уж никак не подвергнуть сомнениям - а если кто-то не в курсе, пусть хоть чуток ознакомится. Мы уважаем  ЕСДЛ не за его титул и положение, он редкий драгоценный Учитель Дхармы, и в этом многие из нас убедились лично, нечего его последователей за дураков считать. Есть обожающие его поклонники, которые за ним ездят, а есть грамотные люди, которые о нем судят по его знаниям и умениям.

А наши тибетские учителя первыми советуют никому не поклоняться, а исследовать личные качества гур, насчет чего в том же гелуге с ламриме и Нагриме существуют списки - что должен уметь Благой Друг, а что - коренной Учитель.

Саньяса мы тоже имели возможность послушать. И он, кстати, очень хотел позиционировать себя, как Гуру. Если уж речь идет о желании поклонений и почестей. 

Чего тут еще обсуждать, тему можно и закрывать.

----------

Вольдемар (15.02.2016), Нико (15.02.2016)

----------


## Pasha

Это не все учетиля Еше Другпы есть еще христианский Гаутама с фантазией с помощниками. Цепью связанные одной. Возможно цепь шире.И все они сплошные тулку.

----------


## Ersh

Интересно было бы побудить правоохранительные органы заняться проверкой коммерческой деятельности этого индивида. Много товара взял, и все, поди, без пошлины...

----------


## Yagmort

не могу отредактировать первое сообщение, чтобы внести небольшое обновление:

eshe drugpa теперь под новым псевдонимом alex lans

https://vk.com/alexlansz

https://vk.com/clubalexlans

----------

Фил (23.03.2017)

----------


## Фил

Шапка крутая!  :Smilie: 
Восточная!

----------

